# Apprenticeship Questions



## MichaelN (Oct 26, 2011)

I want to join an apprenticeship and am thinking of doing maybe telecommunications. Telecommunications is Voice, Data, and Video right? 

My dad used to be in telecommunications but got laid off after 25 years and now can't get a job in the field because he says no one is hiring. This seems kind of a downer to me since I want to get into the same field as him. Is there really no jobs for that field? 

Also if I were to try and take the test to try and get into the apprenticeship would it ask about voice, data, video or just general electrical. I only know general electrical right now since all I've done is get a pre-apprentice certificate and am about to get a basic pv installer certificate for solar.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am a VDV apprentice.

What local are you looking at getting into? 

I will gauge my response on that


----------



## MichaelN (Oct 26, 2011)

Its either 461 or 117 for Illinois or its 611 in New Mexico. My dad lives in New Mexico and that is where I might move if I can't find work here in Illinois.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

You should probably go to new mexico...


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you have any questions, feel free to pm me though


----------



## Detroit 58 (Dec 24, 2011)

*outlook in detroit*



mikeh32 said:


> I am a VDV apprentice.
> 
> What local are you looking at getting into?
> 
> I will gauge my response on that


Hi Mikeh32,
I'm out of Detroit, local 58. I interview jan 6th for telecom and residential electrician. Do you have any advice/opinions on either. do you know what the apprentice start/ and journeymen wages for both are?
Thanks for any help


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmmm.... It depends. If your area is host to a lot of data centers and Internet companies and stuff I'd do low voltage and/ or telecom. I did it for about a year before getting into the inside wireman apprenticeship and I thought it was pretty cool. You can make good money too.

In my local I think telecom makes more money than residential electrical.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

The op has not been here since 11/30


----------



## glennbgc (Jan 1, 2012)

I was just called To joint the aprenticeship program for local 3, NYC, and i want to just get some more insite to how things work. My appointment for physical is soon so after that whats next?


----------



## Shazbo inc. (Jan 11, 2012)

Residential apprenticeship why bother, go for inside wireman and do that for sidework.


----------

